
Is KeePass safe? - bookofjoe
https://keepass.info/
======
bookofjoe
"This is the official website of KeePass, the free, open source, light-weight
and easy-to-use password manager." I'm a TechnoDolt: is it safe?

~~~
navjack27
Yes. Better answer, depends on what __you __do with __your __vault file.

~~~
bookofjoe
I have no idea what a "vault file" is. TechnoDolt, remember?

